# P6 P225 slide not locking back



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

Just got a beautiful P6/P225 for a decent price and very happy with it. However, its not locking back on final round. I replaced the 2 mag springs (both mags have the issue). Ive cleaned the mags and the pistol numerous times. I did replace the hammer spring to 16 lb because the double action was one of the heaviest I have ever seen, with the 16 lbs spring its decent. I did replace the hammer spring before shooting it. Ive tried from 21 to 17 lb recoils springs. Im a little resistent to changing back to the 24 lb hammer springs because I dont have a sig tool and it was difficult to say the least in putting it in. Anyone think its from the hammer spring change? Should I send it back to sig to take a look?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a problem shooting SIGs; they NEVER lock back on an empty mag when I shoot them. It's caused by my thumb resting on the slide release lever, as it's located in the same place as the thumb safety or thumbrest on other handgun models.

I recommend you adjust your shooting-hand grip by deliberately pointing your thumb straight up, or out to the side, and then shoot a few one-shot magazines to see if this change allows the slide to lock back. I know, I know, you probably don't think you are touching the release lever, but I can assure you, many folks who didn't think there was any possibility of this being the problem were VERY surprised when they tried this simple test (it's pretty common with Glocks, too).

-----------------

If that doesn't fix the problem, then I recommend pulling the slide off and testing the slide release lever for free movement (might be bent and dragging on the frame, or maybe there is a burr on the frame itself?); checking to see if there is anything else that might be affecting the lever's movement (incorrect assembly, grip panel binding/interference?); and finally, try locking an empty mag in the frame while the slide is off to see if the follower will push the lever up to the slide-lock position.


----------



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

you were correct. Now it functions flawlessly. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad it's working for you! Those SIGs can be super-accurate guns, once you find the load they like.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

No problem with light primer strikes with the 16lb. hammer spring? I just got a P6 and ordered a selection of springs for it from Wolff. Like you I find the DA trigger pull incredibly heavy. If 16 lbs. works OK for you I'll try it first.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

After reviewing the Sig Armorer's video, I changed out the hammer spring on the P6 last night and went with the 18lb. spring. The DA pull is a *LOT* less. Can't wait to take it to the range.


----------

